# NANJING | Jiangbei New Financial Center | 150m-47m x 9 | 492ft-154ft x 9 | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Located in Jiangbei New Area

Heights include
150m | 31 fl
150m | 30 fl
150m | 30 fl
100m | 22 fl
100m | 20 fl
100m | 19 fl
60m | 11 fl
56m | 10 fl
47m | 8 fl



http://njna.nanjing.gov.cn/njsjbxqglwyh/201907/P020190729600821587306.pdf




























































__





新金融中心一期，三栋塔楼封顶！







xw.qq.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

By 大南京生活圈 on ixigua


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

by 我在定山大街等你 on Weibo


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

15/07/22, by albertnee on Weibo


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/07/22 by w124943292


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

13/09/22 by y1028


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

22/10/22 by albertnee


----------

